# Safe to eat?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I shot a doe this morning and when i got to it, it looked like it had bedded and had pooped while bedded in the same spot and it was all frozen to its rear. When i started gutting i noticed it wasn't pellets like normal either and was more runny. I have it all skinned quartered and boned. I was really hoping that i would get to eat the tenderloins, but am not sure it is safe or not if the deer was sick.

Any help?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As long as the meat smells and looks normal, I wouldn't worry about it. You might get the ****s too if someone put a bullet in you!!!! :wink:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Meat smells fine. I was really wanting them tenderloins, so maybe ill try them and if it makes me sick ill use the rest as coyote bait or sumptin.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would think it is fine. After a night of beer and wings, do you suppose anything is wrong with your muscle tissue if a canibal wanted to eat you? Probably not. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If the deer had been septic there would be no question in your mind if it was ok to eat.

Was it shot previously, or just sick?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just sick. There were no other holes in it.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Its fine... Don't worry about it. Deers get the craps all the time.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is fine... I had the same thing happen to me last week.


----------

